# Atherton, QLD water



## indica86 (11/12/13)

*Alkalinity*


76

*Ammonia*

<0.02

*Bi-Carbonate Alkalinity*

76

*Calcium (Ca++)*

12

*Carbonate Alkalinity*

<0.1

*Colour - Apparent*

<1

*Electrical Conductance*

200

*Hardness - Total*

72.5

*Langelier Index(pH - pHs)*

1.33

*Magnesium (Mg++)*

10

*Nitrate*

2.2

*Nitrite*

<0.01

*Ortho Phosphate*

0.118

*pH*

7

pH @ 25 deg C

8.3

*Potassium (K+)*

2.1


After quite a few emails and a resounding no, we cannot help you, I have eventually been given this.
Another step towards better beer.


----------



## indica86 (11/12/13)

BTW, can someone please help me with making this help me?


----------



## QldKev (11/12/13)

Water chemistry is a big topic, and you will get several opinions on it. Have a search for "water chemistry" on here there is a lot of info. 
Also have a look on my website, under homebrewing and water chemistry, I have some notes that I refer to.
Finally get a copy of EZ Water calc and setup the recipe there.


----------



## indica86 (11/12/13)

Cheers Kev, will do.


----------



## QldKev (13/12/13)

How did you go with the water chem? Ready for the exam?


----------



## indica86 (13/12/13)

I was painting the bike shed today.
My water report did not include Sodium or Chloride... missing some key components?


----------



## QldKev (13/12/13)

Yep, you definitely need them, it's also missing Sulfate. I would try a couple more phone calls to get an idea of the numbers.


----------



## indica86 (13/12/13)

I'm afraid that is the best I will get.

edit, just emailed with the request for more information.


----------



## indica86 (17/12/13)

*Chloride (CI-)*

9.8

*Sodium*

9.1

*Sulphate*

<1


----------



## QldKev (17/12/13)

ok, they are very low, which is a great starting place. 

Are you all grain or kits? Let us know how you brew, what you are brewing and we can see whats good from there


----------



## indica86 (17/12/13)

Have recently gone all grain.
I like hoppy pales, American and India. Also refreshing Aussie-ish pales.

Thanks for the help BTW - I will have to do some reading when I return to work from annual leave - more spare time there than here.


----------



## growler (17/12/13)

After having lived in Cairns for 24 years I suggest you will find the water on the Tablelands to be as soft as the proverbial..... "babies bum".

You will be supplied from Tinnaroo . In Cairns we were from Copperlode/Barron weir/Behana... all wonderful fresh water sources with neutral pH and low hardness.

I suggest you start with zero (ish) readings and add from there.

G.


----------



## indica86 (17/12/13)

Cheers Growler and indeed it is Tinaroo water.
I have recent reading (see above) BUT no idea what to do with them.
The EZ water thing doesn't appear to work very well in Libre Office.


----------



## j-easy (12/1/14)

Growler, do you have the water profile for Cairns by any chance? I have been looking around for it but with no luck.
Cheers


----------



## growler (12/1/14)

Sorry, no mate.

I'm now in Hervey Bay for last 18 mths.

try indica86 for info as Tinarroo will have a similar profile

Cheers. G

edited


----------



## indica86 (12/1/14)

Tinaroo won't be similar. Different dams are used.
Email Cairns City Council.


----------



## j-easy (21/1/14)

Cheers mate


----------



## mattbrewer (24/1/14)

Hey Indica. There are a few brewers on the Tablelands that have been meeting for years. Give me a PM if you want to be involved.

Most Atherton water will come from the Barron River near the Crater or from the aquifer. Same story, it is low in everything and a good base to add to.

Matt


----------

